# NO SOUND on my Hp Compaq d330 uT



## ptbus0 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just got it today and everything on it works but the sound, im using speakers that i previously used on my old hp computer. How might i fix this problem instead of sound all i get are beeps coming from the computer tower itself. The speaker light is on but my computer doesnt detect my speakers.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, here is a link to a good tutorial and troubleshooter on mutimedia....
http://www.techspot.com/tweaks/soundcard/


----------



## ptbus0 (Jun 7, 2007)

It didnt help :-/ 
Are there any other drivers that might help other then directx?
Is there a way i could send you my system info so you can pinpoint the problem.. ive seen it dont before im just unsure of how to find all this information.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
I don't think we need all your system info, just a few answers.
Are you sure yours speakers are plugged into the right socket? It's a common easy mistake.
Do you have a little sound icon, in the taskbar at the bottom right of your desktop?
Have you checked in Control Panel to see if your sound is muted, or turned way down?

If you tried to install drivers, did you get a message saying there are no audio devices found or windows cannot find drivers? 
When do you hear these beeps; during start-up?


----------

